# 29 Gallon Mini Journal



## CapnCaveman (Jan 2, 2013)

New to the forums and just starting out. Picked up a used 29 gallon with 2 Serpae Tetras, a Chinese Algae Eater, and a beat up guppy.

Now trying my hand at a low tech planted. Tank is now running open top with a 30" Finnex Fuge Ray Led Bar.

Fish are:
1 German Blue Ram
1 Angel
1 Dwarf Gourami
1 Gold BN Pleco
1 Balloon Molly
2 Sunrise Gourami
5 Serpae Tetras
6 Emperor Blue Tetras
10 Cardinal Tetras
3 African Dwarf Frogs

Plants are:
Crypt Wendtii (if I remember right)
Torta Val
Amazon Sword
Marimo Moss Ball

Pictures attached range from when we got the tank to the present


----------

